# You Will Learn The Way of The Jungle!



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, this is gonna hurt, you went and pi***d off this Old Guy. Monday, there is a pkg going out to ya, and you will learn the hard way, the way of the jungle. You can run, but you'll only die tired......bawaaaahhaaaaaaa:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Awwwww CRAP someone done woke Ole Sailor up from his nap.............let me tell you from experience that this is going to leave a permanent mark.

Better get your Asbestos underwear on.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i got a couple of ideas who this could be....:r


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Message for the target:

Walk the plank now... save time. You are about to be murdered, ravaged and pillaged, the likes of which you have never seen!* :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Ok, this is gonna hurt, you went and pi***d off this Old Guy. Monday, there is a pkg going out to ya, and you will learn the hard way, the way of the jungle. You can run, but you'll only die tired......bawaaaahhaaaaaaa:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


So, that means nobody has anything to worry about till around mid April!

Al


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

:r Love the trash talk! 
blah blah blah!!!
:bn


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Man... this guy just can not seem to remember that he already sent out bombs...

Dave, it's ok we know you get confused sometimes. Why don't you come over here and have a cup of tea!!! :bn









Love to see you bombing anyone Dave!! You rock sir!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> So, that means nobody has anything to worry about till around mid April!
> 
> Al


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Old Sailors never die...they just bomb the crap out of poor newbies!!!


:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> So, that means nobody has anything to worry about till around mid April!
> 
> Al


:r Old Turtle Saiolr post!! This might take until July!!


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

So many targets ......


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Those sea-to-land missiles can put an eye out! :ss



Hey Dave, are those US missiles your using?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> :r Old Turtle *Saiolr*​ post!! This might take until July!!


Not sure what pi$$ed him off, somebody hide his depends? Anyway, buy the time this thing lands I'll be to old to worry about it.

Al


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Alright....Who went and pissed off the old guy? 

LOOKOUT!! :gn


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Someone is going to learn a very hard lesson, alway respect you elders!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

TimButz2 said:


> Someone is going to learn a very hard lesson, alway respect you elders!!!


:tpd: Tim is anything BUT Stupid!!!!! What he said !!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Not sure what pi$$ed him off, somebody hide his depends? Anyway, buy the time this thing lands I'll be to old to worry about it.
> 
> Al


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Conch Republican said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


wow, he recovered? was able to stand up after the last one?:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

This one is going Stateside:chk:chk


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

This Old Sailor will never stay down for the count!! Looks like someone's in for a mess of pain!! :bx :bx


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here we go again..........:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> This one is going Stateside:chk:chk


 Anyway you look at it, I won't even be alive when this thing lands! 

All the best,
Al

*Speed of a Turtle or Tortoise*

The Physics Factbook™
Edited by Glenn Elert -- Written by his students
An educational, Fair Use website​ topic index | author index | special index​ Bibliographic Entry Result
(w/surrounding text) Standardized
Result _Turtles_. New York: National Geographic, 1999. as cited by D. Wood in electronic mail. "New born hatchling turtles on average swim about 25 miles in 30 hours." 0.37 m/s
(turtle-hatchling, swimming) "The average turtle swims at a pace of 10 to 12 mph and walks at 3 to 4 mph." 4 - 5 m/s
(turtle, swimming)

1 - 2 m/s
(turtle, swimming) "The tortoises of the genus _Gopherus_ have been clocked at rates of 0.21 to 0.48 km (0.13 to 0.30 miles) per hour." 0.058 - 0.133 m/s
(tortoise, walking) "The rate on land of a normally aquatic cooter has been recorded at 1.7 kph (1.07 mph)." 0.47 m/s
(turtle, walking) Myles. The Sea Turtle. DeSoto Trail Elementary School. "There are seven different species of sea turtles and the most known sea turtle is the green sea turtle. It can swim up to 20 miles per hour." 9 m/s
(turtle, swimming) _Encyclopedia Britannica_. CD-ROM. Britannica Publishing: 1998. "The marine green turtle has been known to swim 480 km (300 miles) in 10 days." 0.55 m/s
(turtle, swimming) McFarlan, Donald. _Guinness Book of Records 1992_. New York: Guinness, 1991. "The fastest speed claimed and proven by any reptile is 22 mph by a frightened pacific leatherback." 9.8 m/s
(turtle, swimming) "In a speed test carried out in the Seychelles a male giant tortoise could only cover 15 feet in 43.5 sec (0.23 mph) despite the enticement of a female." 0.11 m/s
(tortoise, walking) Freshwater Turtles. National Wildlife. October/November 1998 "One adult wood turtle covered a distance of 450 feet in 25 minutes, a rate of 0.2 miles per hour. A migrating bog turtle, on the other hand, traveled just 56 feet in a day and took two weeks to cross a meadow 600 feet wide." 0.09 m/s
(turtle, walking)

0.0002 m/s
(turtle, walking) Cousteau, Jaques. _The Ocean World_. New York: Abradale, 1979. "10 knots" 5 m/s
(turtle, swimming) Turtles and tortoises are reptiles from the order _Chelonia_. Each is protected by an armor-like shell and also by its strong, beaked, toothless jaws. They are found throughout most of the temperate and tropical worlds. Turtles are the oldest living group of reptiles, dating back to the time of the earliest dinosaurs. But the safety of the shell is not guaranteed because many predators can overpower them. As a result, they must be quick to escape harm.
In New Jersey researchers examined 53 living wood turtles that had been injured previously by predators. About 27 of them were missing limbs, while 11 others were mutilated carapaces (the upper shell of the turtle). However, turtles are sometimes said to live for years after being injured. Wood turtles are considered overland speed demons compared to the other species. An adult wood turtle was able to cover a distance of 450 feet (140 m) in 25 minutes, a rate of 0.2 miles per hour (0.091 m/s). A bog turtle, was the opposite of the wood turtle, and traveled only 56 feet (17 m) in one day. It took this same bog turtle two weeks to traverse a 600 foot wide (200 m) meadow.
The average turtle swims at a pace of 10 to 12 mph (4 to 5 m/s) and walks at 3 to 4 mph (1 to 2 m/s). Newborn hatchling turtles swim about 25 miles (40 km) in 30 hours on average. Female turtles usually swim at a faster pace than that of their babies or the male turtle in order to protect their young from predators. The marine green turtle (_Chelonia_ _mydas_) has been known to swim 300 miles (480 km) in 10 days. Soft-shell turtles (_Trionychidae_) are able to move their limbs at rates comparable to that in birds and mammals. They are powerful swimmers and run on land with startling speeds. Soft-shell turtles are more active and mobile and are able to strike with the speed of a snake and the agility of a mammal. There are seven different species of sea turtles, but the most known turtle is the green sea turtle. It has the ability to swim up to 20 mph (9 m/s). The fastest speed of any reptile was found to be 22 mph (9.8 m/s) in the case of a frightened pacific leatherback turtle.
Generally, turtles move faster than tortoises, even on land. Tortoises of the genus _Gopherus_ have been clocked at rates 0.13 to 0.30 mph (0.05 to 0.13 m/s). This is compared to the rate on land of a normally aquatic cooter (_Pseudemys_ _floridana_) which has been recorded at 1.07 mph (0.47 m/s). In a speed test carried out in the Seychelles a male giant tortoise could only cover 15 feet (4.6 m) in 43.5 seconds despite the enticement of a female. Land tortoises travel slowly but can sometimes manage human walking speeds. Even when they hurry, they don't go very fast. It would take a typical tortoise one hour to walk a city block.
The turtles' use of it's flippers as paddlers for swimming is amazing. The most efficient undersea paddlers are the giant sea turtles. Clumsy and almost helpless on land (they have to come ashore to lay their eggs) they are fast migrators in the sea and can reach speeds of 10 knots and are very agile.
Most turtles can not survive in really cold temperatures and the body temperature of the turtle is that of the outside air or water. A cold environment could cause the animal's life processes to slow down to the point where it is incapable of motion.
In conclusion, although the turtle is generally a slow moving reptile, it is a misconception that it is the slowest reptile in existence.
Rachel Shweky -- 1999


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Boy - and I was worried I was giving Old Sailor a lot of $h*t lately...

Al...I have been told to be very careful around him - he hits back if riled (in between naps and drooling, etc):ss

But I think your diatribe above could get you in trouble!!


----------

